

Guaranteed Availability Requires Reserving Instances In Specific Zones  - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/12/28/strategy-guaranteed-availability-requires-reserving-instance.html

======
gwillen
The more Amazon's cloud matures, the more it feels like Google's internal
infrastructure did when I worked there.

Sometimes that's a good thing, and sometimes it's not... ;-)

